
It's Official: CDC no longer recommends asymptomatic testing for Covid-19 - just-juan-post
https://twitter.com/kerpen/status/1297934376827867137/
======
cmurf
Political pressure from the top down.
[https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/26/politics/cdc-coronavirus-
test...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/26/politics/cdc-coronavirus-testing-
guidance/index.html)

